# General > Pets Corner >  shadow and new baby

## majic



----------


## ANNIE

aww their beautiful a very proud mum  :Smile:

----------


## majic



----------


## Kevin Milkins

That's easy.

It has taken Shadow less than a month to learn how to eat out of a bucket, (or Trug Tub). :: 

They both look a fine pair of animals and it never fails to amaze me how quickly horses grow.

----------


## BINBOB

> 


wow.............. :Wink:

----------


## majic

I will give a clue look at the date

----------


## teenybash

Is the first pic the new baby of the foal in the second pic......... :: ...put me out of my misery.....that has to be the answer...or is the first pic the sibling of the second pic.................. ::

----------


## funky-dunky

*IT LOOKS LIKE ThE 1 In LAST* *2 PIC IS A FOAL* G*OT OLDER AnD hAD hER OWn FOAL W*h*O IS I*n* PIC 1..*


*AM I RI*G*h**T*

----------


## Tugmistress

the foal in the first pic is the mum in the second pic

----------


## cat

surely not?a 2 year old with a foal? im hoping its the same mums next foal??

----------


## Tugmistress

> surely not?a 2 year old with a foal? im hoping its the same mums next foal??


i know nothing about horses - can you tell? lol

----------


## LORRAINE

if my foal had collapsed back pasterns i wouldn't have pics of it for all to see!!and like cat said a 2yr old with a foal have you no shame?

----------


## majic

Lorraine what are you on about?
The two foals are out of the same mum (shadow) who is pictured in both the piont i was trying to get at was how much alike they are why do some people alway think bad of others thanks for that.
Oh the first foal was only a few hours old when the pic was taken.

----------


## Happy Guy

> if my foal had collapsed back pasterns i wouldn't have pics of it for all to see!!and like cat said a 2yr old with a foal have you no shame?


The legs and bone structure on a newborn take several days to reach their true conformation, never judge a foal at birth, if as said this was taken within hours of birth, then any apparent problems would almost certainly resolve themselves. One shouild never judge others.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Got nothing to do with the bucket then?

----------


## LORRAINE

i do know about breeding i have bred sport horses for years and none of my foals pasterns have ever looked like that!!but a bonny foal nevertheless was not judging anybody just saying as i see it no offence meant!!!

----------


## majic

Well maybe i should have bred sports horse then i would have perfection, you cant say one is the same as the rest no two things in this world are.

----------


## majic



----------


## theoneandonlyagain

Lorraine it is not very nice to jump to conclusions if you are half as knowledgeable has you say you are you would be able to tell that the same mother was in both pictures and i see you are in Occummster do you have the cobs of the main road out side Lybster if so you should look up the definition of sports horse. 
Majic the foals are lovely very striking what did you call the two year old it may help with the name for the new one.

----------


## LORRAINE

yes i do breed for perfection why else would a person breed ,a horse has to be conformationally correct to do its chosen job in life or what is the point?my homebreds have all had a purpose and done very well in their chosen disiplines wether it be eventing or sj even a happy hacker has to be sound but i do appreciate not everyone thinks like that and each to their own and if you are happy with what you have got then good for you once again NO offence was meant (not intentionally)

----------


## majic

Has you can see that there is nothing wrong with the foal and i do take offence to being hung drawn and quartered when you have on idea that the other orger were right and has for perfection there is none.
I do breed for quality you don't know me or what i want so don't assume you do once again you got it wrong.

----------


## LORRAINE

no i don't breed gypsy cobs they are not my cup of tea i bred warmbloods in england and then irish sport horses ie-tb/id who have done well in affiliated eventing and showjumping up here i no longer breed as the market s not there and people up here have to far to travel for affiliated events and no magic i don't know you but have heard through the grape vine am bored of this now i have said my piece which everyone is entitled to and will say no more!!

----------


## theoneandonlyagain

At last.......

----------


## hercs22

yet again a lovely post is ruined by derogatry coments. whats that that saying your taught as a child... oh yeh if you cant say anything nice dont say anything atall. 

i'm not startin a fight with you Lorraine i dont know you or the OP but we should all learn to take things "heard through the grapevine" with a pinch of salt especially in Caithness the things i've heard said about my horse and friends are sometimes laughable. just a friendly word of advice

majic the foals are gorgeous i love skewbalds!

----------


## munron

I am carp at names but when I looked at her I thought liberty belle, but I think you have a prefix majic?

----------


## majic

Thanks for that herc22 it wasn't the criticism it was the way it was put and the assumption that i would breed with a two year old i myself would hear what others say but if i don't know the person i wouldn't assume the gossip was true i like to make my own mind up on people (good or bad) i will say just because the horse at the coal yard are coloured cobs doesn't mean that they are gypsy cobs  if that's the case are all coloured cobs gypsy horses.

----------


## majic

> I am carp at names but when I looked at her I thought liberty belle, but I think you have a prefix majic?


Hi yes i do it is Ice nice name i will write that down for future but its a boy and the older one is called Ice N Fire thanks keep thinking :Smile:

----------


## munron

ha ha you see I am carp at names and even sex .  Ice N easy - right I will get my coat.

I realise now what I have typed above but thought I would leave it in to give you a laugh - hopefully you will know what I really meant!!!!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I am carp at names but when I looked at her I thought liberty belle, but I think you have a prefix majic?


I like that name as well.

----------


## majic

> ha ha you see I am carp at names and even sex .  Ice N easy - right I will get my coat.
> 
> I realise now what I have typed above but thought I would leave it in to give you a laugh - hopefully you will know what I really meant!!!!


Another good name.
Maybe you need more practice  :Smile: )

----------


## majic

> I like that name as well.


That's impressive and sorry you were wrong about the buckets although they are different colour.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

what stunners - wha tis the stallion ??

----------


## summer

I had a foal born with the exact same pasterns and the vet said it'd be fine by the next day as he gained strength, and he was right.

She looks light legged for a gypsy cob - is she a gypsy cob? The mare I mean.

Lovely pictures, hope to see more updates as he grows!

----------


## majic

The stallion is a purebred arab called Sherouk Ashshtaa'a he is very well bred and the mare is 50% Arab by Red Cavaleir on her passport the dam is "unknown" but i have seen her and she was coloured but light legged as well, so both coloured foals are 75% Arabs :-).

----------


## summer

Ah that makes a lot more sense  - think I'd read somewhere above that they were cob's and I thought they didn't look it! 

They must be pretty unique! - bet your really proud of them.

----------


## majic

Yes i am thank you very much for your comment :Smile:

----------


## madman

do you show them?or are they for riding later on they are very pretty/handsome

----------


## Bakerbhoy

I love ur pics, wot beautiful babies.

Ignore comments lek Lorraines, some people just lek to come on here and spout off rubbish.  A clear indicator in the photos is the date stuck at the bottom but hey maybe some people just can't do maths!!!!

----------


## majic

Thank you to the nice folk :Smile:  i try not to take any notice of negative people and i don't mind peoples opinion but some of them put it in such a way that it just rattles your cage there are ways of putting things without nasty insinuations and especially when they don't know you.
Madman i am breeding them to sell but i do get attached I'm going to maybe show next year i didn't have anything to tow with this year and i ride as well and as my stallion is getting on a bit now and i want to make the most of his good breeding

----------


## butterfly

Lorraine,that comment was uncalled for and showed you up in a very bad way.

Majic,your pictures of your animals are lovely.

----------

